# Confused about stream



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

I am waiting for my first Bolt to arrive from Amazon.
I thought it could stream with its internal capabilities.
Now I have seen some posts that stream only works in the house.
Can I stream from the Bolt to remote devices when I travel?

If I stream to my desktop computer will my experience be anywhere near as good as adding a mini to one of the monitors on my desk?
Will skip work?
Or Quick View?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Wexlerbob said:


> I am waiting for my first Bolt to arrive from Amazon.
> I thought it could stream with its internal capabilities.


It has a chip with Stream abilities built in. 


> Now I have seen some posts that stream only works in the house.


That is currently true, they are still working on the software to get out of home streaming working. 


> Can I stream from the Bolt to remote devices when I travel?


Not now coming "soon" what ever soon means



> If I stream to my desktop computer will my experience be anywhere near as good as adding a mini to one of the monitors on my desk?
> Will skip work?
> Or Quick View?


No not as good of an experience as a Mini and SkipMode will not work. If you are watching on a computer monitor it might be good enough, if you are using a computer on another TV I would get the Mini.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

But you *can* download at home and watch on the road. Not quite ideal, but it does let you take some content with you.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-04/tivo-bolt-ooh-streaming/

Dave Zatz just posted that software update 20.6.1 is due out in the next few days and will finally enable out of home streaming for the Bolt.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

can you even stream to a desktop? if so, how?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

global_dev said:


> can you even stream to a desktop? if so, how?


online.tivo.com


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> online.tivo.com


Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see any way to stream from a Tivo box on this web site. Click on a show under "Newly Available" will take you to the show's originating web site. Click on a show under "My Shows" and all you get is information about the show.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

CaptainTiVO said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see any way to stream from a Tivo box on this web site. Click on a show under "Newly Available" will take you to the show's originating web site. Click on a show under "My Shows" and all you get is information about the show.


What TiVo do you have? You have to have either a stand all Stream device or one of the TiVos with a built in Stream (Roamio Plus/Pro & Bolt) to stream to a browser (same as streaming to an Android or iOS devices). Also streaming to a browser currently only works in home.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

CaptainTiVO said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see any way to stream from a Tivo box on this web site. Click on a show under "Newly Available" will take you to the show's originating web site. Click on a show under "My Shows" and all you get is information about the show.


Under "My Shows" then information about the show, do you see the show listing? If you do, there should have a "Play" button for Watch Now.


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

pwlcheng said:


> Under "My Shows" then information about the show, do you see the show listing? If you do, there should have a "Play" button for Watch Now.


Nope. Under "My Shows", "Recordings" tab, all the recordings on my Bolt are listed. If I click one, I get a popup window (attached).
"More options" has only "Add streaming video to My Shows".

On tivo.com, under "Device Preferences", I have "Video Sharing" and "Enable Video downloads" checked. Is there anything else I need?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CaptainTiVO said:


> Is there anything else I need?


TiVo still a Bolt, right?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

CaptainTiVO said:


> Nope. Under "My Shows", "Recordings" tab, all the recordings on my Bolt are listed. If I click one, I get a popup window (attached).
> "More options" has only "Add streaming video to My Shows".
> 
> On tivo.com, under "Device Preferences", I have "Video Sharing" and "Enable Video downloads" checked. Is there anything else I need?


You have a play button showing on the recording directly above Starship Troopers (the one with just a date-time stamp, which appears to be a transfer or possibly a manual recording??). Were the other recordings visible in your screenshot recorded from premium channels? What cable company are you with, as some restrict many more channels than others?


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> You have a play button showing on the recording directly above Starship Troopers (the one with just a date-time stamp, which appears to be a transfer or possibly a manual recording??). Were the other recordings visible in your screenshot recorded from premium channels? What cable company are you with, as some restrict many more channels than others?


Ah, that's it, of course. I am on Time Warner and they set the copy-one flag on everything except broadcast channels. The one with the play button is a home video I uploaded with pytivo.


----------

